# 1918 Harley Davidson Frame



## onecatahula (May 14, 2022)

1918 Davis-Built Harley Davidson Model 1, Diamond frame.  My knowledge of these is scant, at best, but I was schooled by Neil Bailey that a few of the features distinguishing a Harley from other Davis-built frames of the period are the formation of the retainers for the chain tensioning screws (present), and the fore-aft orientation of the serial (last photo). There, the sum of my knowledge in a single run-on sentence !  Nice straight, taller, original Harley frame, with no damage.
Shipping is actual cost via BikeFlights, or free delivery to Portland, IN.
















































(for reference)


----------



## cyclingday (May 15, 2022)

$300


----------



## onecatahula (May 15, 2022)

Thanks Marty. 
Close, ND


----------



## onecatahula (May 15, 2022)

Brant offering the correct fenders for this bike here:








						Harley Davidson /Davis Deep Fender Set $675 Shipped | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

Here are the fenders you need if you are planning a proper Harley Davidson restoration or tribute bike.  Many people get this wrong. 1” deep drop Davis fenders with the telltale fender nub on the front.  Both in good condition, the front has some fine pitting and the fender mount hole is...




					thecabe.com


----------



## oddball (May 17, 2022)

Looks more like a Dayton or Yale


----------

